# nirate spike



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm sunddenly getting a nirate spike please help...i'm losing fish because of this...what should I do to help this..thank


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Nitrate spikes shouldn't kill fish as they're not as toxic as amonia and nitrite, anyways the only way to lower/stabilize Nitrate is to do often and small water changes, i.e. start by a 25% water change, then after two days a 10%, another 2 days another 10-20%, etc.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Nitrate build-up in aquariums is often an indicator of declining water quality.
High levels of nitrate are associated with poor fish health, algae growth, and buildup of organic pollutants.

Too get rid of it.. grab Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Nitra-Zorb.
Making partical water changes also helps ruduce nitrates.

If you add TAP water, make sure you use a Tap water conditioner, because tap water also has Nitrates in it, and it would be defeating your purpose to remove it.

Good Luck-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting responses.

A nitrate spike would be a sign that your tank is finally cycled. High nitrates is a sign you tank just cycled or you dont do adiquate water changes. In either case, just do water changes to bring them under control.
You never mentioned what the ppm was.......Nitrates most likely have nothing to do with your fish dying...IMO.


----------

